# open_basedir + Ispconfig



## andreas (8. Okt. 2007)

Guten Morgen,

ich versuche gerade das DMS System Knowledge Tree unter ISPConfig zu installieren. Leider fällt er mir immer mit einem open_basedir fehler raus:


```
Warning: %v%v() [function.%v]: open_basedir restriction in effect. File(/tmp) is not within the allowed path(s): (/srv/www/web16/) in /srv/www/web16/web/kt/thirdparty/Smarty/internals/core.write_file.php on line 28

Warning: Smarty error: problem writing temporary file '/tmp/wrt4709f893c4b8c' in /srv/www/web16/web/kt/thirdparty/Smarty/Smarty.class.php on line 1088

Fatal error: Smarty error: the $compile_dir '/tmp' does not exist, or is not a directory. in /srv/www/web16/web/kt/thirdparty/Smarty/Smarty.class.php on line 1088
```
Scheint also so als möchte er in /tmp schreiben und darf es nicht?

Ich habe schon versucht über Apache Direktiven mittels php_admin_value open_basedir /tmp etc.. das Problem zu lösen, leider ohne Erfolg.

Den /tmp Ordner kann ich im Script leider nicht per config änderen da er zum Teil "hard codet" verbaut wurde 

mfg

Andreas


----------



## Till (8. Okt. 2007)

Kannst Du in Knowledge Tree bei der Installation das Temp Verzeichnis angeben? 
Wenn ja, dann setz es bitte auf /srv/www/web16/phptmp/ ISPConfig verwendet aus Sicherheitsgründen für jede Webseite ein eigenes temp Verzeichnis, welches innerhalb des OpenBasedir liegt. Ansonsten könntest Du versuchen Knowledge Tree mit in ISPConfig ausgeschaltetem PHP Safemode zu installieren, dann das Temp Verzeichnis zu ändern und dann den Safemode wieder zu aktivieren.


----------



## andreas (8. Okt. 2007)

Hallo Till, das Problem mit dem basedir tritt schon beim presetup check auf *g*.

Der Tipp mit dem abschalten des SafeMods ist gold richtig. Dannach klappts, (wobei ich nicht weiß ob das mit der Auskommentierung der php_admin_flag für das open_basedir in der Vhost_ISPconfig Datei zusammenhängt).

In der Installation wird auch automatisch der phptmp Ordner benutzt nur einige verwendete Komponenten des KT nutzen strikt /tmp und nix anderes 

Siehe auch:

http://www.howtoforge.com/knowledge_tree_dms

Dort wird drauf verwiesen den SafeMode zu deaktiveren.

Vielen Dank

mfg

Andreas


----------

